

Facebook leads the pack tracking you online - natefriedman
http://natereport.com/2013/11/facebook-leads-the-pack-tracking-you-online/

======
natefriedman
The top 1M website homepages were downloaded and analyzed to determine the %
that use Facebook, Google+, and Twitter sharing buttons. The raw html is
cached and easily searchable so let me know if there are other interesting
analyses that can be done.

~~~
sp332
How many sites have a like or share button, but don't automatically run
javascript to report each visit?

